# Small dedicated HT room. Could use design help



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been looking at my empty game room for over a year now and am officially tired of it being empty. Unfortunately it is not optimal for a HT room, but I will need to make it work. It is L shaped with the largest part of the L being 15x13. The other side is probably an additional 12x12.

I'm assuming I will use the 15x13 for the HT side and then put a snack bar, poker table, etc in the small section.

My main concern is if the 15x13 is really big enough to do anything in. I would like to have over a 90" screen and if possible 2 rows of seating. I think I want more than just 4 seating positions to make it seem like a great area for bigger gatherings etc.

Is this space big enough for two rows. Any advice or experience would be helpful. 

I'm new to this site, but it seems there is a lot of great knowledge here so once I get some input I will probably start working on putting some plans together.

Thanks again, Ross.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Ross,

There's nothing wrong with using a 15'x13' room for a HT..
My room is 15'x10'6" and makes for a nice cosy theatre..:T

You can get two rows of seating in a room that length, providing you don't use recliners for the back row..You need to keep some free space behind the back row..

With a HD projector and a 90" screen, you'll be able to sit as close as 9' from the screen,(assuming a 16:9 screen) or better still, you can use a 2.35:1 screen 9' wide and sit at about the same distance..

A plan of the room will give us something to work on..


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have attached a current drawing of the room to help out. It isn't perfect scale, but close.

View attachment Home Theater Plan.pdf

View attachment Home Theater Plan.xls


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking at your plan, the position you show for the screenwall is not a good location..
It presents problems with speaker positioning and acoustic treatments..Plus the seating would be off centre..

I would be more inclined to orientate it 180 degrees and position your screen on the 13' wide wall..
This allows for better front speaker positioning and acoustic treatments..
The only problem then will be the positioning of your surrounds..You have no wall for the mounting of the left surround..
One way around this would be to have ceiling mounted surrounds..Not ideal but a compromise..and some people who have done this are quite happy with the results..


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Prof. That was my original plan. To board over the window on that wall and put the screen there. However, I had flipped it since I thought the seating would fit better in that end.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would agree to flip things. That actually puts your seating in a better postion since you have some more space to play with for a walkway. Also, it gives you MUCH better left to right symmetry in front of you which is very important.

Bryan


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi! if you look in the Home Theater Gallery and look at my little movie room you can see how small mine is,its 15x12 you can do a lot with a small room.My screen is a 106" but a only have one row of seating.Good luck with your's.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. That is a sharp theater. Definitely nice to see one the size of mine looking so good.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Ended up deciding to flip it 90 degrees and go the long way in the room. This way I'll be able to fit 2 rows. Ordered the projector yesterday and will be ordering seating & screen this week.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's startingggg.... 

Forgot you were in Tulsa. I was there last week at my daughters. If I'd have remembered, I'd have dropped you a note - maybe could have stopped by.

Bryan


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Bryan. It is definitely starting.....I should have never come to this sight. It has turned out to be a very expensive browsing session.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the madness. It's certainly addicting. When you get it done, you'll definitely appreciate it (and you'll be VERY popular for Super Bowl, Final Four, etc.) 

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

bpape said:


> Welcome to the madness. It's certainly addicting. When you get it done, you'll definitely appreciate it (and you'll be VERY popular for Super Bowl, Final Four, etc.)
> 
> Bryan


Well said. I wouldn't worry too much though. You'll see your family again in 3-4 months.  I am in the final final stages of my theater build. I can say that it is super exciting seeing everything take shape. Carpet and couch coming next week. Then all I have to do is spend countless hours calibrating my audio and video gear.


----------

